
Ask HN: How will you replace Keybase? - simon1573
I run a small business with a few friends and Keybase has been great for us. It got all that we need: chat with channels, file sharing with a folder structure and git. That it&#x27;s end-to encrypted* is a great bonus. 
Since Zoom announced that bought Keybase yesterday, we are no longer comfortable depending on Keybase and will transition to other services.<p>What are some replacements to the features Keybase offers?<p>*proper e2e, not in the lame way Zoom described its interpretation of e2e...
======
Snawoot
So far I've replaced Keybase with:

Association of keys with identity -> [https://keys.pub/](https://keys.pub/)

Git -> Github via git-remote-gcrypt

IM -> Telegram. Not a proper replacement, but works for most of my contacts.
Something really secret can be shared via GPG. I guess for your small business
a self-hosted Mattermost instance will fit.

Files and directories sharing -> syncthing. I use it mostly between my
devices.

~~~
chrisma0
I've seen keys.pub mentioned a bunch now. Time to check it out, I guess. Sure
looks (from a UI perspective) better than the gpa (Gnu Privacy Assistant) I
used before:
[https://www.gnupg.org/related_software/gpa/](https://www.gnupg.org/related_software/gpa/)

Even though the docs clearly state: "This project is in development and has
not been audited."

------
nerdwaller
There’s been some discussion on this topic here, though a slightly different
angle, just for reference -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23103386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23103386)

------
WorldPeas
I'm probably going to use GNU JAMI as a replacement, as I was already using it
to a lesser extent before this debacle

------
jamieweb
Does anyone know of an equivalent product/solution for the cryptographically-
linked social media identities feature of Keybase?

Technically the cryptographic links can still be verified even if Keybase
doesn't exist anymore, but they did provide a user-friendly interface to set
them up, etc.

~~~
chrisma0
Some minimal open-source tool for the "cryptographically-linked social media
identities feature" would indeed be awesome! Would be a shame if all those
links ended up being abandoned.

------
kgraves
Keybase Chat -> Matrix/Riot Zoom -> Jitsi Meet

Both of the above alternatives are end to end encrypted (E2EE)

As for the social keys aspect of Keybase, hope that Keybase open sources their
solution.

------
dhagz
I wish there were a way to tie my existing GPG keys to a keys.pub account.

As it is, I'm probably going to add a well-known to my personal website with
my keys.

------
rasengan
You can get all this by running your own server. The plus side of this is that
you will also protect a lot more meta data this way (not all, but more).

On your own server, you can host your own git repos, your own IRC server, and
your own file storage.

